# Growth difference at 32 weeks, advice? update



## Alwilan

Had a scan yesterday and there was a growth difference between my twins. Twin 1 was measuring 3lb15oz and Twin 2 4lb8oz. Having been completely hysterical about this fact last night, I have now calmed down, and all the questions I should have asked my consultant I'll ask you guys instead.
She has arranged for me to go in weekly now for a scan, a doppler test on the umb artery and measure fluid levels. Is this relatively simple, and what does it show?

I'm aware twin 2 is on about the 75th percentile and twin1 is only just below the 50th, but if the difference continues to grow, will they end up delivering the girls early, and at what stage should I be concerned? What can this growth difference indicate? My girls are DCDA, so have seperate placentas, but I was wondering whether my body was supplying one placenta more than the other?

I feel like such a hypocrite as only a couple of days I posted a re-assuring post about how I had seen plenty of ladies have a difference between twin 1 and twin 2, and that it would be fine, and if there was a major concern, I would be taken in, but the minute it happens to you, all rational goes out the window!

Also twin 1, has been head down since 24 weeks, but has now moved into breech position (sure this happened last week), and twin 2 is still transverse. How many of you had twin 1 presenting breech at 32 weeks and then flipping by time of delivery? I would like to deliver naturally possible, mainly because of my demanding toddler.

Thanks in advance :flower:


----------



## Miss MellyG

Thinking of you. 
Sending you lots of love and hugs 

xxx


----------



## xxxemsxxx

Hi Hun, I had scans every week from28 weeks, one week it was a growth scan the other it was a doppler and fluid level check. Both my scans were the same, in that they always did a doppler, you hear a heartbeat type sound on the screen and they are measuring the blood flow and then measuring the amount of fluid around the babies, so they are both the same in that they ate both by ultrasound but without all the measurement the Doppler scan should be quicker. It shows how much is passing from the placenta to the baby and the fluid level they will check if in normal range as too much or too little can be a problem.

As for moving my twins were always breech until 29 weeks after which they changed every week, so still time for a change.

I had MC/DA twins who always meausred roughly the same but then had one scan when they was a big difference, I was terrified and had weekly scans but it turned out that the measurements were wrong and by the next scan had evened out, in the end they were born just 2ozs apart.

Try not too worry too much, I know this is easier said than done, they are keeping a close eye on you and I am sure they would let you know if they were worried and wanted to get the twins out. xx


----------



## Alwilan

Ems, thank you so much, that has answered loads x x really appreciate your reply :flower:


----------



## xxxemsxxx

No problem, glad to be able to help :flower: It so annoying when the doctors dont have time to explain what they are doing and why.

Its been said before but scans are not always accurate, during one of my scans the sonographer did the measurements for twin b three times because the first time she did it the twin had apparently decreased in size which she said wasnt possible and each time she measured her she got a different weight.

They always told me that as the twins got bigger it would be hard to measure accurately because of all the limbs flying about everywhere.

Also regarding size mine where on the 50th percentile, then shot up to the 90th, which was when the weekly monitoring started, and then started to drop back down again, all of which makes me think that I had one scan where the measurements were wrong, but my consultant never mentioned delivering them early due to the change in percentile, he just put it down to human error on the scan.

Hope your next scan brings some peace of mind for you and that the doppler shows a normal blood flow from the placenta to both your twins.

Good luck for the rest of your pregnancy. xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Debs - please please stop worrying :hugs: My boys had a consistent 1Ib difference between them throughout the pregnancy, and at birth were 1 1/2Ibs different!! This is completely normal in twins and so long as the growth has more or less remained on the growth curve, absolutely notthing to worry about. Are your girls fraternal? If so they will be as different as any other siblings, and as such will have size differences. If you could see my boys now, one is built like a tank, whilst the other is meaty but much more 'slightly' made. They were different weights because genetics dictated as such, and it was nothing to do with an inadequate placenta. 

I am puzzled as to why the docs are taking such decisive action when there is nothing to indicate an issue other than a very small size discrepancy. Take care hun xxx


----------



## KELLYBD

Hi Hun
My story was similar to Ems I was in every week from week 28 as Callum had an absent EDF meaning the blood flow through his placenta was restricted. He started dropping weight despite startin out as the bigger twin. I had to deliver them by CSec at 34+4 as he was measuring nearly 2lb less than Darcie. He was born weighing 3lb 8 and Darcie was 5lb 1/2 oz. Try not to worry, my little boy is a healthy happy baby hes now nearly 11lb and Darcie is12lb. I was losing my mind at the time but being closely monitored helps especially as i was hearing my babies 3x a week. Read some of my threads they might offer some help with the replies i got.
Keep positive, everything will be fine hunny. 
Take care Kel xxx


----------



## Alwilan

Going in on Monday for next scan, this last week has felt like an eternity. Will post on monday with results x thank you for all your replies, it helps x


----------



## lizziedripping

Good luck xxx


----------



## Alwilan

Went to hospital today, they measured blood flow through the umbilical artery. Blood flow was fine for both twins. They also measured amniotic fluid - twin 1 had less fluid than twin 2, but still within normal ranges. They want me back next week to perform an actual growth scan as they need a fortnight before attempting another measurement. Also had a CTG done, and heartbeats both looked fine, however twin 1 is still breech. Due to Christmas I'm due back into hospital next wednesday for my next scan.
Thanks once again for all your replies x


----------



## xxxemsxxx

Glad to hear that all was well with the scan today. xx


----------



## wondertwins

Thanks for the update, and I'm glad to hear that everything looks good so far. :flower:


----------



## Alwilan

They estimated the girls weights today, an 8 oz difference, they will carry on scanning me weekly for blood flow and growth every 2, but are happy both girls are growing. Twin 1 was 5lb3oz and twin 2 5lb11oz.:happydance: Was having contractions again whilst there, and the midwife doesn't think I'll make the full 3 weeks. Twin 1 is still presenting breech, which is frustrating, see what next week brings.....


----------



## wondertwins

Sounds like Baby Girl 1 is catching up! It won't be long now. :hugs:


----------



## Miss MellyG

Debs, Glad your little girls are doing great, 

Not long left now, you must be so excited.

xxx


----------



## xxxemsxxx

Glad to hear that they are still growing well. xx


----------

